# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Dust Deputy

## Bloss

And they wonder why Aussies get annoyed! 
from the Australian distributor: Carba-Tec Dust Deputy : CARBA-TEC $189.00. 
From the US manufacturer: Oneida Air Systems - Dust Deputy $US59 
Exchange rate at around $A0.88c so that's around $67. So freight and a margin  (on top of the margin the manufacturer is already getting) is $A122?  
Rip-off! IMO

----------


## Master Splinter

Well, lets be honest, $60 for a bit of roto-molded plastic that uses not even $1 in material is a bit much, too.  We need one of the nice Chinese factories to start churning them out and ebaying them for $15 including postage! 
Anyone got any asian manufacturing contacts???

----------


## sundancewfs

Must be because they are manufactured for the southern hemisphere, and have to spiral the other way... :Wink 1:

----------


## Bloss

> Must be because they are manufactured for the southern hemisphere, and have to spiral the other way...

  Knew there had to be a reason . . .  :Wink:

----------


## watson

There's always the opportunity for bulk forum buys....is enough members need them.

----------


## commodorenut

I never knew these existed.  What a great idea.   
Sure beats my effort last week - I nearly filled a 20L bucket full of dust that I vacuumed out of a car that came from the bush.  
I lost count of how many times I emptied the bagless vacuum cleaner into the bucket.  
Got nearly 5kg of dirt out of each front wheelwell!  This would have made it a lot easier, and paid for itself in the time it would have saved me.

----------


## rod1949

Me, I want the Super Dust Deputy with the 100mm plus inlet/outlet.  I'll probably do a go it alone import sometime in the future.

----------


## watson

If anyone wants the plans for a home made mini cyclone using plastic barrels and buckets....just say "Hoy" and I'll dig up the one I made and posted on WWF.
I have three connected around the shed.....2 using vacuum cleaners and one big one using a larger dust extractor.

----------


## m6sports

watson would you mind posting some plans 
wouldnt mind giving it a go :Happydance:

----------


## watson

I found the stuff for the big one as follows:    
Ill have a look tonight for the small one (must be on another Hard Disc) 
Easy to make using ready made buckets and barrels.

----------


## m6sports

Found a copy   Woodwork Forums 
comes with a Video you can download 
Thanks anyway 
will be making one soon

----------


## watson

Bewdy........I was gunna mention the video, but was frantically looking for the small plans.
Same principle as the Triton Modification, only I used the guts out of an old vacuum mounted on the lid of the 30 litre blue barrel.
I still have to be careful not to block the inlet (sucker) pipe or those blue barrels collapse inwardly

----------

